# Thoughts on repairing this one.....



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

stucco is not spanish or spanish influence by any means...as matter of fact when they were doing stucco in Rome,they were still probably jumping on trees like monkeys in Spain...same with tile...so when ppl say spanish influence+tile/stucco I feel like WTF?!

No offence pls.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Bah, the Romans were just greek copycats. 

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> Bah, the Romans were just greek copycats.
> 
> hahahahahahahahahaha


old joke goes

Greek:

We invented sex

Italian:

But we introduced it to women :laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> old joke goes
> 
> Greek:
> 
> ...


i like it


----------

